# Phoenix Wright Discussion Thread



## Willow (Apr 9, 2010)

A thread dedicated to the Capcom series Gyakuten Saiban, or as we know it here, Phoenix Wright

Discuss whatever about the games, cases, characters, etc. 

And warn people ahead of time if you plan on dropping a major spoiler >__>


----------



## Taralack (Apr 10, 2010)

Love this game. ^^

Finished AA: Investigations about a month ago, and been replaying the original series since.

Also, canon gay lawyers. What's not to love? :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Love this game. ^^
> 
> Finished AA: Investigations about a month ago, and been replaying the original series since.


I stopped playing AAI so I could play Soul Silver and The World Ends With You


----------



## Lobar (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm using Edgeworth as my avatar, but I think the latest game is actually the weakest of the series.  The difficulty was just nerfed to hell.  Normally, I expect a final case to really make me rack my brains trying to figure everything out, but in AAI I was taking penalties losing "truth bar" from having figured everything out ahead of the game and presenting evidence too soon.  And on the topic of penalties "truth bar", what happened to the huge you-better-be-damn-sure-you're-right moments?  Really eliminated any sense of pressure.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

You gotta present the right evidence at the right time, that's crucial, even in real life. Uh... I assume.

I only went through the first game so far. Planning to go through the rest.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You gotta present the right evidence at the right time, that's crucial, even in real life. Uh... I assume.
> 
> I only went through the first game so far. Planning to go through the rest.


I wish you luck in finding the games for a reasonable price...it took me forever to find the first and second ones...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish you luck in finding the games for a reasonable price...it took me forever to find the first and second ones...








Y-yes... of course. Thank you.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You gotta present the right evidence at the right time, that's crucial, even in real life. Uh... I assume.
> 
> I only went through the first game so far. Planning to go through the rest.



Right, but I'm saying that the pacing of the game was far enough behind where I was in figuring things out that it became ambiguous as to what I should be presenting.  In a final case, I expect to be shitting my pants trying to thread the needle through the intricacies of evidence law or some such, not trying to guess how much less I'm supposed to have things figured out at each point along the way.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Right, but I'm saying that the pacing of the game was far enough behind where I was in figuring things out that it became ambiguous as to what I should be presenting.  In a final case, I expect to be shitting my pants trying to thread the needle through the intricacies of evidence law or some such, not trying to guess how much less I'm supposed to have things figured out at each point along the way.


Bridge to the Turnabout of the last PW game Trials and Tribulations had a really intricate plot...
Trials and Tribulations is by far my favorite in the series, because it sort of ties all the games together...


----------



## Taralack (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish you luck in finding the games for a reasonable price...it took me forever to find the first and second ones...



http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-19-71-99-49-en-15-gyakuten+saiban.html

If you're not averse to importing, I suppose. For me, it was the only option since it didn't come out in Australia until much later.

Thank god for the DS being region-free.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 10, 2010)

I've got the first two on WiiWare. Right now i'm near the end of Justice For All's third case. Such awesome characters. X3


----------



## Lobar (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Bridge to the Turnabout of the last PW game Trials and Tribulations had a really intricate plot...
> Trials and Tribulations is by far my favorite in the series, because it sort of ties all the games together...



I agree, Trials and Tribulations is by far my favorite, and "Bridge to the Turnabout" is my favorite case.  Before that, it had been "Reunion, and Turnabout", not for its challenge (it was only the second case in the second game), but just for how well-scripted and intricate it was.  Bridge to the Turnabout seemed to take all the elements I liked about that case, and gave it one of the biggest challenges in the series and a plot encompassing the entire trilogy.  I almost wish I could wipe my memory of it, just to be able to play it again "fresh".


----------



## Taralack (Apr 10, 2010)

Third game was, imo, the best out of the series. It had the best music out of all of em too. The second was the worst overall.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Third game was, imo, the best out of the series. It had the best music out of all of em too. The second was the worst overall.


The one thing that saved JFA was Farewell My Turnabout..because as far as I know _no one_ liked Turnabout Big Top..that case was annoying


----------



## Lobar (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The one thing that saved JFA was Farewell My Turnabout..because as far as I know _no one_ liked Turnabout Big Top..that case was annoying



>.> JFA wasn't _that_ bad.  Turnabout Big Top was mediocre, but not _terrible_, unless you really hated Moe or something.  And everything else was great.  As I said before, I think Reunion, and Turnabout was one of the most well-written cases they've done.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> >.> JFA wasn't _that_ bad.  Turnabout Big Top was mediocre, but not _terrible_, unless you really hated Moe or something.  And everything else was great.  As I said before, I think Reunion, and Turnabout was one of the most well-written cases they've done.


Well yea, the game had its moments, but overall, it wasn't as good as the other two..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

I love that game BADLY!
I don't have it to the DS, so I use an emulator and a rom (Do what you want cause a pirate is free. You are a pirate!).
The bad thing, I do not know the save type so after the first case in the PWAATT game I lost everything. TWICE. I should try eeprom 64.

As for my avatars, I am leading Phoenix Wrong here AND Winston Payne because I LOVE BADLY how he says "OBJECTION" - he may sound like a fagola but I love that voice. Badly. I wish I could scream at people's faces OBJECTION like him. 

I don't know many of the games and I can't really figure which is what.
I played Ace Attorney TT and I recognize it by having Mia as the first character you play.

Then.. I like those of the DS the most. I guess I could try and get one for Wii.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I love that game BADLY!
> I don't have it to the DS, so I use an emulator and a rom (Do what you want cause a pirate is free. You are a pirate!).
> The bad thing, I do not know the save type so after the first case in the PWAATT game I lost everything. TWICE. I should try eeprom 64.
> 
> ...


Mia is really important it seems in TT

Godot is most definitely my favorite prosecutor


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Mia is really important it seems in TT
> 
> Godot is most definitely my favorite prosecutor



Yeah I like him as well but as I never completed the game because of the save types I never knew who is Godot. Don't tell me, I will figure it out with the save types.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah I like him as well but as I never completed the game because of the save types I never knew who is Godot. Don't tell me, I will figure it out with the save types.


I will not spoil this for you then..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I will not spoil this for you then..



Wait, let me sprout my hapiness.

SAVE DOES WORK NOW!!! FINALLY I DON'T HAVE TO WASTE ANOTHER 2 HOURS!!! IT IS EEPROM 64 BYTES. IT IS PERFECT I LOVE IT
YAAAAAAAH
WRAAAAAAAH
RWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR

Okay I'm done, how can I help you?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm on the last case of the first game right now, but I've loaned my DS to a friend so it will have to wait.

I own and have beaten the next 3 games, though.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm on the last case of the first game right now, but I've loaned my DS to a friend so it will have to wait.
> 
> I own and have beaten the next 3 games, though.


Oh so you played Apollo Justice I'm assuming?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh so you played Apollo Justice I'm assuming?


That was actually the first one I bought and played, so I suppose I saw the entire series from a different angle.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That was actually the first one I bought and played, so I suppose I saw the entire series from a different angle.


I played Trials and Tribulations first then played the first game...

JFA was the last one I played...and I'm just throwing this out here, cuz it came up as a discussion on Court Records, but, if you didn't notice, the first case of Justice for All somewhat foreshadows Phoenix in Apollo Justice


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I played Trials and Tribulations first then played the first game...
> 
> JFA was the last one I played...and I'm just throwing this out here, cuz it came up as a discussion on Court Records, but, if you didn't notice, the first case of Justice for All somewhat foreshadows Phoenix in Apollo Justice


Oh? How so?


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh? How so?


It's a really big spoiler


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a really big spoiler


The last case of the first game is the only one I haven't beaten yet. 

(well, there's that, and I don't have the Edgeworth game yet.)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm playing Trials and Tributatatatiopotato right now. 


Can't.. I can't pronounce it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the music in testimonies and when you find somebody as a LIAR(AKA. Tony Bliar).
It is just so cool.
Also, the game is awesome by itself. It is mind toughning and gets all exiting and flaming when you find something, it raises my heart, making me think about what if I was a lawyer myself.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The last case of the first game is the only one I haven't beaten yet.
> 
> (well, there's that, and I don't have the Edgeworth game yet.)


It's a spoiler for everyone else though...

I haven't beaten Edgey's game yet, I'm on case 3 if I'm not mistaken..
But I've beaten all the others except for JFA, at least twice


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a spoiler for everyone else though...
> 
> I haven't beaten Edgey's game yet, I'm on case 3 if I'm not mistaken..
> But I've beaten all the others except for JFA, at least twice



Use 



Spoiler



tags then.

And I'll agree that JFA was the weakest of the original trilogy, but was still better than Apollo Justice or AA Investigations.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Apollo Justice I think was somewhat better than JFA

The Mason System and perception were pretty interesting


----------

